# Passive Fish Kills Agressive Fish



## durasing (Apr 23, 2010)

so i have a 75 gallon fowlr tank with a bluethroat trigger and a couple random wrasses, jansens, eightline, dragon wrasse...all pretty agressive stuff for their size....i went to king eds yesterday and saw they had a plump little green parrot fish for sale....ive had one parrot fish before but it didnt last very long....robert told me it was probably dietary problems....my 75 gallon is full of algae....90 pounds of liverock covered in coraline....i figured i was in good shape...so i picked up the parrot....he has gotten fatter then ever...just pecking away making more sand for my tank...and hes been eating everything from shrimp meat to pellets...fast forward 12 hours....i just woke up not long ago...found my blue throat trigger dried up on the floor....although i was quite sad since i had that trigger for 8 months now i was more amazed that such a passive fish took down a more agressive species like a trigger....the bluethroat was the king of the tank...ate like a pig made everyone else feel tiny...both fish were the same size...amazing stuff...


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

its suprising how things can switch up like that, Even in calm community tanks filled with passive species i've seen things break loose and the hierarchy quickly re-establish to something totally different.


----------



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

*killer fish*

well that's a understatement for fish.. i can tell you i've got a 7" bird wrasse and a pair of crosshatch triggers, male being 7", the wrasse is the king, he chases all my triggers ( clown, blueline, undulated) and every other aggressive fish i've got ( miniatus grouper, bluespot stingray, queen, king, french, harlequin tusk, porcupine puffer, cow fish and a few others in my 200gal FWLR. wrasses and parrot fishes are known to be aggressive in general but not all, don't forget they have nasty teeth also...in nature they eat all sorts of corals, snails, and shellfish...they're a good competition against triggers..as for the bluethroat and crosshatch triggers are the most friendly species of triggers...always be sure to have a lid on top...Mike


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

change your name back to reefdigger... you got no more discus! lol.. peace bro!


----------



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

*avatar*



MELLO said:


> change your name back to reefdigger... you got no more discus! lol.. peace bro!


how about reefcusdigger since i have both hee..hee..


----------

